# Risiko Beurteilung: Unterscheidung bei Quetschungen von S1 und S2



## der_schmuu (24 Oktober 2019)

Hallo.

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die Unterscheidung einer leichten Verletzeung (S1) und einer schweren Verletzung (S2) laut Risikobeurteilung der Maschinenrichtlinie, bzw DIN 13849.

Wenn ich auf einem Transportband einen festen Körper habe der beim Arbeiter eine Quetschung hervorrufen kann (Arbeiter ist unachtsam und streckt seine Hand zwischen zwei fahrende Behälter [warum auch immer er das tun sollte]), wie kann ich abwägen ob die aufgebrachte Energie bereits ausreicht, um eine schwere Verletzung (nach Risikobeurteilung) zu verursachen? 

Ich habe bis jetzt leider nichts gefunden das mir hier einen Wert gibt, ab wann ich bei einer Quetschung von einer leichten Verletzung und wann von einer schweren Verletzung auszugehen ist.
Gibt es in einer Norm einen Hinweis darauf ab welchem Gewicht (kg), aufgebrachter Energie (Joule), Geschwindigkeit (m/S), etc. eine Verletzung als schwer einzustufen ist?


Mfg
der_schmuu


----------



## Kurzschlusser (24 Oktober 2019)

Hallo der_schmuu,

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter..



Gruß


----------



## Tommi (24 Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

die Tabelle auf Seite 9 des Anhanges gibt Dir
Anhaltspunkte.
Die Kräfte und Drücke müssen gemessen werden.
Die Tabelle ist für kollaborierende Roboter, kann aber
auch für andere Zwecke benutzt werden.

https://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzu...e/infoblaetter/infobl_deutsch/080_roboter.pdf


----------



## Tommi (24 Oktober 2019)

https://www.ardmediathek.de/daserst...FiYjNiLTI0OTAtMTFlNS1hOWE3LTUyMjFhZjBjMmJiNQ/

und noch das zum Thema...


----------



## der_schmuu (24 Oktober 2019)

Hi.
Danke, aber leider hilft mir das nicht weiter.
Sowohl in der Berechnung des Performance Levels, wie auch bei der SIL-Berechnung ist der Übergang von Reversibel zu Irreversibel ja relativ flüssig, bzw der Übergang einer Quetschung zum Knochenbruch nicht weiter erläutert.
Es müsste doch irgendwo ein Anhaltspunkt geben in welchem Bereich eine leichte Verletzung vorliegt und ab wann eine Schwere.

So müsste ich ja theoretisch irgendwo finden, ab welchem Energieaufwand von einer schweren Verletzung gesprochen wird.

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (24 Oktober 2019)

Die Drücke und Kräfte unterhalb der Grenzwerte sind S1 und darüber S2. 
Das ist *mein *Anhaltspunkt. Wenn die Gefahr besteht, daß ein Fingergelenk
getroffen wird und steif bleibt, ist es S2.
Da gibt es keine Grenze, weil das von so vielen Faktoren abhängt.
Auch unser Betriebsarzt läßt sich dazu nicht aus, frag mal Euren...


----------



## der_schmuu (24 Oktober 2019)

Hi Tommi.
Meine Antwort war noch auf die Antwort von Kurzschlusser bezogen.
DAnke für die Tabelle, jetzt habe ich zumindest mal einen Anhaltspunkt.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## hirngabel (24 Oktober 2019)

In der DIN EN 415-10 gibt es in Anhang B "Höchstwerte für eine inhärent sichere Konstruktion" wobei ich das so verstehe, dass unterhalb dieser Grenze mit keiner Verletzung zu rechnen ist.
Eine feste Kraftgrenze zwischen S1 und S2 kenne ich nicht, das ist immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung. 


Eventuell steht dazu etwas in der DIN EN ISO 21260, ich hab da aber noch nicht reingeschaut. 
https://www.beuth.de/de/norm-entwurf/din-en-iso-21260/294488401


----------

